# Really filthy wheels



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

What is the best product to get filthy wheels looking as new. Mine have never been really cleaned, well by any other owner than me. I have tried the usual wonder wheels and all the similar stuff like Decosol but i still can't get the ground in brake dust off.

What would folk recommend that doesn't break the bank, would do two cars and if bought on-line who is reliable ( I prefer to walk into a shop as I have been burnt buying on-line too many times, plus I am impatient and want to get the wheels looking as good as I can as soon as I can  )


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Megs Wheel brightener


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I used g101 and valetpro dragons breath on a set of manky wheels, came up well.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Sonax Full Effect - get it from Euro Car Parts


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

If I ever have really filthy wheels with seriously baked on dust and carbon i nip down to Halfrauds and pull the Wonder Wheels heavy guns out. Its awful stuff but sometimes awfuls what you need


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

best wheel cleaner buy far is autosmart red 7


----------



## ALFIrE (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe it is often a combination of different products that is needed.

Just took all 4 wheels off my wife's benz.

first bilberry (surface filth)
then valet pro blue gel (baken on brake dust)
then iron-x (iron particles)
then valet pro tar and glue remover (tar and glue from old balancing)

like new now!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Just BH Auto Wheel is needed mate in honesty.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

Espuma Revolution wheel cleaner


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

fozzy said:


> If I ever have really filthy wheels with seriously baked on dust and carbon i nip down to Halfrauds and pull the Wonder Wheels heavy guns out. Its awful stuff but sometimes awfuls what you need


Lol I tried it and it did nack all


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

One that's not listed and is very effective is Auto finesse wheel soap.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

ALFIrE said:


> I believe it is often a combination of different products that is needed.
> 
> Just took all 4 wheels off my wife's benz.
> 
> ...


This^


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Megs wheel brightener


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Autosmart Smart wheels undilueted or Ali.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Adam's deep wheels cleaner is another great option


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

As has been mentioned its a multi step approach. I recently did a set of VW alloys that hadn't been cleaned in 5 years....

So hit it with bilberry wheel cleaner first to remove the surface grime

Then hit it with dragons breath to remove iron contaminates. 

Then tardis to remove the tar spots. 

Now we have a clean wheel and baked on brake dust. 

Had to break out the wonder wheels alloy cleaner. Make sure its the stuff in the silver packaging and not the bottle that is acid free because that won't cut it. 

Make sure you wear plenty of protection because it is nasty acidic stuff. I personally use black mamba gloves, googles and a mask. 

The alloys I worked on took several hits of the stuff and yours might too. Just get in with the brush and keep at it. 

I got those alloys to about 90% clean but to the owner this was a huge improvement and was more than delighted with the results. 

Depending on how bad yours are you might have to live with a similar compromise. if your alloys have any kerbing or scratches that expose the bare alloy you run the risk of the acid staining the alloy. 

Hope that helps. 

Alex


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

These are the offending articles....this is after a soak in Valetpro neat snowfoam, Eat my dirt and Simoniz Wheel cleaner....










I managed to get most of the muck off and have just go some AG Tar Remover to have a go at getting rid of the tar ( Also they have just resurfaced our road so tar is all over the car now as well  )

I have seen some videos of people using oven cleaner....surely that can't be right.


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

If the wheels are clear coated or powder coated finish,i'd go for diluted hydrofluoric acid.And then attacking the tar with cheap but strong aerosol tar remover...


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

I strongly recommend Valet Pro Dragon's Breath. I bought a set of Astra Fanblades for my corsa, which safe to say, the barrels looked like they'd rarely been cared for. VPDB did a great job as you can see in the review I did below:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374582&highlight=Dragon's+breath

A link to the project thread if you're interested in reading 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=365480&highlight=R%EDan+p&page=5


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

The AG tar remover is ok but is not the best. Get yourself some Autosmart Tardis. It's the most effective tool for the job IMHO. But do not get it from ebay. Try and find a local store that has it or find your local autosmart rep. 

You need to persevere with it my friend. Aye those alloys look honking just now but the rewards will come soon enough! 

Agree with Rían P....Get some Dragons Breath and a decent detailing brush. It will be much easier to get round the alloy pattern with one. 

Alex.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Give some malco brake off a try.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Autowheels. 
Cleaner and fallout remover in one. 
Spray on, let dwell and change colour, agitate and rinse.


----------

